# Easton Circuits-hub adj



## bighead (Feb 27, 2005)

I picked up a new set of Easton Circuits. I noticed the other day a funny thing - when I coast briefly and then start pedalling again, there's a short space before the pawls pick up the wheel and transfer my effort to the cassette.

Do I need to adjust my rear hub? I've been riding fixed a lot these days, so maybe this has always happened and I just never noticed it.


----------

